# Brown Bread in Bulk



## billydowlingrei (Jul 22, 2008)

Now here's a crazy notion (to me, anyway). My friend, who is pictured below (face blacked out, as he'd probably not want to be pictured at all lol), told me that when he first started out body building a year or so ago, he would - as well as the regular meals, consume an entire 800G loaf of brown bread everyday. Just the bread and nothing on it. He feels this was a big help to him. He'd just snack on an entire loaf during the course of the day - I see him do it sometimes at college. He says since he became a student he got a bit lazier in the kitchen and will sometimes fall back on having more than 800G of bread a day.

What do you guys think? At first I thought he was having me on lol.

Billy

EDIT: I'm trying to gain weight by the way. Would this be useful? I like bread enough to eat it in bulk lol.


----------



## debodeebs (Aug 18, 2008)

hey i dont no much as im asking for help on this forum too but i doupt just bread can gain you weight. dont get me wrong a good few slices of granary brown bread with stuff like peanut butter, tuna, or toast with aa bit of olive oil based spread but just eating it alone is just gunna blote ur stomach.


----------

